# Found Stewie dead this morning :cry:



## Stewies Mum (Feb 1, 2013)

Came down this morning & Stewie was dead..... I am absolutely devastated.
He was fine yesterday, in my hand eating sunflower seeds & chirping away happily. I had only had him for a couple of weeks but had a really good bond with him. Have checked him over & there are no marks or injuries, I just don't understand what could of happened.
He was only a baby, less than a year old apparently 

I have rung the garden centre where I purchased him & they said they have had no problems with their other tiels. They said if we bring him back they will give us a replacement as a goodwill gesture!!!!!
I don't think I could go through this again though  I am missing him so much already, his shouting & pacing the cage to be let out to see me.

So so sad.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh no, i am so sorry to hear this *hugs*

It could have been anything but it must be such a horrible shock for you x


----------



## Stewies Mum (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes it was awful 
I just don't understand what could of happened, he was so young & not a mark on him.
Don't know if I can get another tiel, what if it's my fault & I've been doing something wrong


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know right now your upset so why not take him in and get a store credit for later. Just tell them you would like to wait a few weeks. At least that way you have the option to get another one. Sorry again for your loss.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh no I'm so sorry for your loss, don't blame yourself its not your fault, he might have had an illness and they are good at hiding it. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Stewies Mum said:


> Yes it was awful
> I just don't understand what could of happened, he was so young & not a mark on him.
> Don't know if I can get another tiel, what if it's my fault & I've been doing something wrong


I really don't think it was anything you've done. It could be something pre-existing that no-one could have foreseen, a bad heart or anything. I know this doesn't really make it easier on you, but you can't blame yourself.


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh bless. I'm so sorry for your loss. Take time to grieve for him x

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss

Yes take time to grieve and get your store credit. You'll know when the time is right then go get another

"Replacing" is impossible but getting another and loving him is possible

Its not your fault

Big hugs


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it is possible it was a nightfright, which is not your fault 

i am terribly sorry to hear that he passed away. i dont think it was anything you did. RIP Stewie


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

How heartbreaking!  I'm so sorry.
Fly free, Stewie!


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry. =[ I know exactly how you feel. When I first started owning birds I got Parakeets, and it's like no matter what they would never live past a year. Once I brought a parakeet home (I think I was like...14?) and it died the next day. =[ It's never easy loosing a baby, but I think it may be a good idea to try another one. If you do exactly what you were going with Stewie, I'm sure you will have just as great a bond with your new one. Keep your head up, we are here for you!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Im so sorry for your loss
I know how hard it is to lose a bird so soon that youve already bonded with
Take as much time as you need to


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry 
That must be so hard. Don't blame yourself, though. Sometimes horrible things just happen beyond our control.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss! What a shock for you and how heartbreaking. It definitely could have been something he came to you with so there would be no way to know and prevent it. I feel very bad for you. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Having a necropsy done would be the only way to know what happened. It might have been genetic, etc. RIP Stewie.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## madyrocksin (Dec 10, 2012)

That is indeed very sad 
But you had problem with his sore feet and all of a sudden quite behavior 5 days back, was it all OK ??


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm sorry too.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

From your other thread, it does sound like he was sick. Many of the behaviors you mentioned were red flags indicating possible illness, and the sore feet may very well have been a symptom of an underlying medical condition. Because birds hide their illnesses so well, it's important to see a vet ASAP whenever you notice something off as you did. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry
It's not your falt to blame
You couldn't do anything to stop his death
I think you should get the credit when u feel better
Don't worry, this was unexpected and I doubt that it will happen again
Feel better


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Stewie,it is hard to lose them especially at a young age,I would get store credit and get another cockatiel when you are ready for another one.Stewie will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge where the two of you will be reunited forever never to parted.


----------



## Martybo (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy to lose a family member, human, animal, they're all family.


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

Were you using non-stick cookware? chemicals? bleach? did you wash his cage cover with detergent and maybe you've used those fresheners?

My condolences.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Sendo said:


> Were you using non-stick cookware? chemicals? bleach? did you wash his cage cover with detergent and maybe you've used those fresheners?
> 
> My condolences.


I would definitely check your home to see there could have been anything that could have caused his sudden death, just in case you do decide to get a new friend. If it was sickness it wouldn't hurt to disinfect any rooms he was in to make sure that once you are ready for a new bird, you won't have to worry about your new friend getting sick with what Stewie might have had... I know it's hard suddenly loosing a bird, I lost my first budgie very suddenly when I was 10 because she figured out how to open her cage door and while she was flying to me our family cat got her.  

I'm sorry you had to lose him so suddenly...


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

aww so sorry for your loss


----------



## Stewies Mum (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. Am just devastated, 3 weeks was not enough time with him. He was such a character & I miss him so much.


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

Stewies Mum said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words. Am just devastated, 3 weeks was not enough time with him. He was such a character & I miss him so much.


Any update on what might have caused this?


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

You know, I re-read this, and the post on Stewie's feet, and I have a thought.

First just let me say I am so, so sorry this happened to you. He sounds like he was a wonderful little bird, and my heart hurts for your loss.

Did you do a necropsy? Because I wonder. I think....you mentioned his feet getting hot, and then cold, and that he was biting them. Is there any chance he might have had diabetes? I've heard that's common in male cockatiels, and it would have affected blood flow to his feet. It also would have caused him to feel too warm, too cold, etc, which would explain fits and starts of energy and lethargy. A cockatiel on a non-regulated diet might not easily be able to keep blood sugar at level, so it's plausible he might have passed away from organ failure due to complications of diabetes.

Just a thought.


----------



## Stewies Mum (Feb 1, 2013)

no, no necropsy was done. The garden centre said to take him back to the store for a replacement. They had about 7 tiels left when we went back & apart from a male with his tail feather missing they all seemed in good health & they said they have had no problems with their birds. He did seem to get tired quite fast & was on one leg a lot of the time, although it was never the same leg.
I have Stevie now & she is a lot more nervous than Stewie although al ot of that may be due to her feeding off my anxiety.
I'm nervous on coming into the room on a morning in case I find her on the floor of the cage dead. Hopefully my anxiety will settle soon which then in turn will hopefully cause her to settle in & then in time I hope to earn her trust & start a bond with her like i had with Stewie
I made sure the cage was all cleaned before putting her in, just in case there was any infection.


----------



## Cybird (Feb 13, 2013)

lperry82 said:


> don't blame yourself its not your fault, he might have had an illness and they are good at hiding it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


Iperry82 is right. Cockatiels are prey birds and very good at hiding illness. they have to be.
also, my heart bleeds for you. If I lost Minion I would cry until my tear ducts went dry.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh no, how heartbreaking, sending big hugs your way 

RIP Stevie, fly free under the Rainbow Bridge.

I understand, no animal-companion-friend will ever be replaced, but in time to come you can give another darling tiel a loving home....


----------



## singalalka (Nov 19, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss 
x


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

I lost Jerry only 2 weeks or so after getting him. Autopsy showed he had a stressed related fungal infection that went into his liver and his air sack. Once it hits the air sack they go downhill very quickly  We tried to save him obviously but it was too late by the time it was obvious (green poop from liver issues and stopped eating) and we got him to a vet. We hadn't seen him stress and he could TALK! and seemed fine but apparently he was just hiding it :frown: It still seems like a slap in the face even a month on...

RIP Stewie  *hug*


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh no!!! Bless your heart.  I am so sorry to hear of the sad news.
Don't blame yourself. 
I agree with Debbie05 - get a store credit that you can use later on.


----------

